# [BSL] InsureMe Takes a Look at Pit Bulls and Homeowner’s Insurance - Business Wire (p



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/7-0&fd=R&url=http://www.businesswire.com/news/google/20080421005061/en&cid=0&ei=tQIfSOfPMpSoygSi9LXZCQ&usg=AFrqEzdss6RJ_0A8mHn6yXkokjHeWCufyw">InsureMe Takes a Look at Pit Bulls and Homeowner’s Insurance</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Business Wire (press release), CA -</font> <nobr>Apr 21, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>“[There] are inherent problems in trying to determine a <b>dog's breed</b>, making enforcement of <b>breed</b>-specific <b>legislation</b> difficult at best,” says the HSUS, <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Any particular reason why all of the breeds mentioned in the article were capitalized except for 'pit bull'?  




Andy.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I would assume it's because pit bull is not a breed, but a type, like "hound," "husky," or "shepherd," which can mean a lot of things. I would suspect if there were talking American pit bull terriers or American Staffordshire terriers as breed, you can capitalize it. I typically only capitalize it if it's named after a place or person. Like I'll say: Dutch shepherd, German shepherd, Belgian Malinois shepherd, Scottish deerhound, etc. I don't know if there's an actual standardized way to do it.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

A type, huh? Well, that sort of illustrates where the flawed logic begins, but I digress. My point here is that there's only one breed with the words 'pit bull' in their name to begin with(unlike 'shepherd' or 'hound'), and though incorrect by itself, the article did not use it as an umbrella term. Instead, they referred to 'pit bull terrier' as if a specific breed. 

I would never accuse the media of attempted accuracy, but had they wanted to do as much, then they should be referring to them as 'bull breed'. Or even 'terrier', though many would argue that label is as unfitting as it is/was for doberman pinschers.





Andy.


----------

